# same tractor different color



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

i found this while surfingthought it might interest some of you
http://www.geocities.com/dieslfumes/Comparisan.html
it tells the different model numbers of the same tractor sold under different names


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Great site for researching MM tractors! Should be helpfull in answering a lot of questions.


----------



## gwill (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *i found this while surfingthought it might interest some of you
> http://www.geocities.com/dieslfumes/Comparisan.html
> it tells the different model numbers of the same tractor sold under different names *


That site is of interest to me because I have one tractor in my collection that is listed. The very first one on the list. I have a calendar picture of the Oliver 60S with the 3 different paint jobs.

1. The Oliver 60S-I in yellow paint
2. The Oliver 60S with the standard green gaint with red wheels.
3. the Cockshutt 60S with red paint and cream wheels.

Mine is a 1945 model. It's a nifty little tractor, but for now, mine is primer gray.

<img src=http://members.toast.net/gwill/album/Tractors/Oliver/GW60S_right_front.jpg>

Gwill


----------

